#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Testosterone Injections

## Ghandi

Very readily available at most of the store front clinics here in Pattaya , was told doing one a month is not actually bad for you so have done two already and apart from a raging hardon the next morning and blowing a huge  Peter North style ejaculation have seen little effect as of yet.

Anyone else take part ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

You are a strange little Injun. Why in the world would you want to do that? Have you had a sex change operation?

----------


## DaffyDuck

What were you hoping for?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

And who is Peter North and why are you blowing him? I am confused? I guess I'm back to the sex change question.

----------


## kingwilly

bigger msucles?

----------


## blackgang

well I can not see where *Testosterone Injections* would be good for you unless prescribed by a doctor for some reason, unless you just wanted to fuck.
I do know that they give you shots to stop it when you are going thru prostate cancer treatments, and that is what cause prostate cancer, from what they told my father in law when he was dying from it.
A guy I know has a shot a week here as he is 70 and thinks he still needs to fuck twice a day.
I think it is silly myself, I had a full checkup awhile back and my Testosterone was fine according to my Doc.




> Prostate cancer is cancer that starts in the prostate gland. The prostate is a small, walnut-sized structure that makes up part of a man's reproductive system. It wraps around the urethra, the tube that carries urine out of the body.
> 
> *Causes*
> 
> The cause of prostate cancer is unknown. Some studies have shown a relationship between high dietary fat intake and increased testosterone levels.
> There is no known association with an enlarged prostate or benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH).
> Prostate cancer is the third most common cause of death from cancer in men of all ages and is the most common cause of death from cancer in men over age 75. Prostate cancer is rarely found in men younger than 40.
> People who are at higher risk include:
> African-American menMen who are older than 60FarmersTire plant workersPaintersMen who have been exposed to cadmiumThe lowest number of cases occurs in Japanese men and those who do not eat meat (vegetarians).


So I would say,,Up To You

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Nah. Asked my avatar. He said stick with steroids.

----------


## Ghandi

> You are a strange little Injun. Why in the world would you want to do that? Have you had a sex change operation?



No , I like blasting my Isaan rent a dates with huge sperm milkshakes  :sexy:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Oh.......

----------


## chitown

Skip the injections and take Adriol testocaps. 

They have an enzyme that does not allow for the absorption of it into your liver.

I think the way it is prescribed is 3 a day for the 1st week, 2 a day for week 2 and then just 1 a day after that. The first two weeks is to get the testosterone built up into your system and the from then on it is 1 a day to maintain the level.

By the time a man hits 40 his testosterone levels begin to decrease dramatically. By taking andriol testocaps, you can keep the level you had as a younger man. It will help keep the bones strong, muscles and skin tight, elevate moods, improve memory, keep the sex drive at a high level, and other benefits.

I have thought to take it, but my workouts keep my tes level pretty high. If I was going to dabble with anything it would be HGH. Perfectly safe used correctly and proven to be a fountain of youth for men.

----------


## Ghandi

^ tried the anidriol b4 as well , what about proviron (sp?)

----------


## chitown

Not sure -


Testo caps - More expensive at Boots / Watsons. They can be bought at most shop house pharmacies as well - 100 to 150 baht. In the US a months supply is about $100 and NOT covered by most insurances.

----------


## BobR

I tried those Andriol Testocaps for 2 weeks.  I could not tell any difference.  They seemed to have no effect at all.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Or, eat right, get a lot of rest, try to live stress-free, exercise, accept the fact that none of us is going to get out of here alive, and don't fuck with Mother Nature.

----------


## chitown

> I tried those Andriol Testocaps for 2 weeks.  I could not tell any difference.  They seemed to have no effect at all.


It takes more than 2 weeks to work.  The first 2 weeks is just a build up. 

It has been reported that it often times adds to the length and width as well as gives a man the drive an 18  year old. it is safer than viagra as well.

----------


## chitown

> Or, eat right, get a lot of rest, try to live stress-free, exercise, accept the fact that none of us is going to get out of here alive, and don't fuck with Mother Nature.


If we have a remedy why not use it? 

You would go for open heart surgery if you needed it, right?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wee bit of difference in needing open heart surgery, and having this twisted Injun's 'need' to 'blast' his Issan rent-a-dates, no???? I don't really care what anyone else does. I just think personally the fewer unnecessary drugs you put in your system the better. I take an Advil a day, due to a dinged up knee, and try to limit it to that. I have a number of friends who take handfuls of drugs every day (not drug drugs but vitamin packs, and all of that other over the counter keep you young forever stuff). Can't see that it's doing much for them. They get sick just as much or little as everyone else, and croak at the same rate. If your dick don't work, by all means take whatever works. Didn't mean to be judgmental. Your body.

----------


## kingwilly

> I do know that they give you shots to stop it when you are going thru prostate cancer treatments, and that is what cause prostate cancer, from what they told my father in law when he was dying from it.


do you even read what you post Slackgang.

How can it both CURE and CAUSE prostrate cancer ?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> You are a strange little Injun. Why in the world would you want to do that? Have you had a sex change operation?
> 
> 
>  
> No , I like blasting my Isaan rent a dates with huge sperm milkshakes


If that's all you want it for you need to get your hands on some *HH1Super Love Puppies.*
Remarkable things they are and knock the spots off of anything else I've ever tried, no side affects what so ever but I've only ever found them in the PI

----------


## chitown

> Wee bit of difference in needing open heart surgery, and having this twisted Injun's 'need' to 'blast' his Issan rent-a-dates, no???? .


I am not addressing his blasting situation, but the lowering of most men's tes levels after 40 and something that can help it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Okay. I'm 60 and haven't noticed any difference. Well, I mean I'm not banging away like when I was 20, but no unusual difference.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> bigger msucles?


Oh, he's got an inferiority complex?

----------


## Wallalai

Hormones is sooooooo sexy.  :mid:

----------


## jandajoy

Excellent.

Right lets put TD members names to 'em.

No. 4 = Nawty.

----------


## blackgang

OK, #3 is ASSHAT

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^My avatar's over in the corner, wanking away!

----------


## Muadib

I've been injecting testosterone for 1.5 years now and it has made a world of difference in my health... As Chi stated, male testosterone levels begin to decline as we age... It's not all about big muscles, but replacing hormones that you body stops producing as you age... Yes, it does help with stamina and sexual desire... 

If you want to blow huge loads on your GFs face, drink a couple protein shakes a day and take 100 mg of zinc once a day... Works for me...

----------


## blackgang

> I've been injecting testosterone for 1.5 years now and it has made a world of difference in my health...


I had it checked after the last time you dudes was posting about it, so my next blood test I had it checked, and it was up where the doc said it was cool, I don't remember what it was tho.
I have pretty regular blood tests and keep track of how things are running because the corticosteroids and some shit in my regular meds eat potassium and other trace minerals so it is imperative that I stay on top of it.

----------


## chitown

When they tell you your levels are normal, they mean for your age.

Not that you have the tes levels of an 18 year old.  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

> Not that you have the tes levels of an 18 year old.


I noticed it was pretty high on the chart. I know when I had it checked in the states 10- 11 years ago they said it was up there with the teens.

Just looked at the one I got here and it says3.0--10.16  and mine was 9.28,, so I guess it is OK.
I told the Doc when he asked why I wanted it and I told him you guys said I could have more stamina and energy if it was higher, but he said it was high enough and more would not help..

----------


## Ghandi

I sport wood some of you old farts could swing from.

----------


## nedwalk

why would you want BLACK GANG swinging on your chopper? that is just wrong mate....

----------


## corned dog

I inject Leo into my body regulary
Any side effects known
Apart from supporting everton

----------


## blackgang

> I sport wood some of you old farts could swing from.


Sounds kinda Gay to me Nedley. :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Hormones is sooooooo sexy.


Interesting collection of dudes, but why are they wearing wigs and bikinis?

----------


## slackula

> Interesting collection of dudes, but why are they wearing wigs and bikinis?


I was confused about that as well, why would anybody post pics of dudes on the interwebs? Then I remembered Rule 34 and started masturbating anyway.

----------


## blackgang

> I remembered Rule 34 and started masturbating anyway


OK, What the fuck ever rule "34" is, but why would a woman want to look like that, don't do a thing for me, being a tight skinner as long as possible, with a nice buff seems fine to me but to try to look like Arnold Swartzenigger just don't to it for me.
Now Raquel Welsh of the 70's is cool tho.

----------


## slackula

> What the fuck ever rule "34" is


Rule 34:
If an object can be conjectured, there is porn made of it. If not, then porn will be made of it as soon as someone hears what you are looking for. (see rule 34-B) 

Known exceptions are:  
Rule 34 itself.  You cannot rule 34, rule 34. 
Also, abstract ideas may not be rule 34'd, it must be a concrete object or be representable as one.
 I call rule 34 on existentialism *wtf*

----------


## Muadib

^ You've been reading Kurt Vonnegut again, haven't you...  :Smile:

----------


## Ghandi

Anyone using HGH ?

Sure costs more than testosterone

----------


## Mr Earl

> I sport wood some of you old farts could swing from.


Internet hardman "hard-on" alert! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by Ghandi
> 
> 
> I sport wood some of you old farts could swing from.
> 
> 
> Internet hardman "hard-on" alert!



Maybe he's trying to get Buttfly's attention.  :Greddy2:

----------


## Ghandi

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ghandi
> ...




Like I said , you old farts could swing off the wood I sport.

Wondering of anyone has tried HGH ? as it is said to be the wonder drug of the wealthy.

----------


## Eliminator

Like I said, it's only buttfly or maybe even rayfarey that would want to swing with you.

----------


## Ghandi

> Like I said, it's only buttfly or maybe even rayfarey that would want to swing with you.



Maybe you should reconsider as the faggy motorbike in the avatar is a dead giveaway

----------


## taxexile

> Originally Posted by *Ghandi*  (Testosterone Injections) 
> _I sport wood some of you old farts could swing from._


unfortunately Mandhi, it also seems to have given you the intelligence, wit and perception of a 13 year old schoolboy.

----------


## Ghandi

> Originally Posted by *Ghandi*  (Testosterone Injections) 
> _I sport wood some of you old farts could swing from._
> 
> 
> unfortunately Mandhi, it also seems to have given you the intelligence, wit and perception of a 13 year old schoolboy.



They sell generic versions of Viagra for old geezers like yourself , hate the game - not the player.

----------


## AntRobertson

Pity they don't sell attention injections.  Because that's what you really want, isn't it Mhandi.

----------


## Ghandi

> Pity they don't sell attention injections.  Because that's what you really want, isn't it Mhandi.



Que stage left and guess who appears (crawls out from a small crack in the wood floor).

----------


## aging one

This Ghandi guy is as goofy as the housewives and laborers amongst the red shit shits.

----------


## taxexile

> They sell generic versions of Viagra for old geezers like yourself , hate the game - not the player.


you've got to admit though bhandi, judging by your posts here, and on other topics around the forum, and lets be honest about this, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer are you, you're a penny short of a shilling, a sandwich with not enough filling, and, not surprisingly, you'll never quite make top billing.

----------


## Ghandi

> lets be honest about this,, a sandwich with not enough filling,



 :mid:  :smiley laughing:  :mid:

----------


## panama hat

> you've got to admit though bhandi, judging by your posts here, and on other topics around the forum, and lets be honest about this, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer are you, you're a penny short of a shilling, a sandwich with not enough filling, and, not surprisingly, you'll never quite make top billing.


But compared to Eli, the gay Jewish biker, Ghandi has the mental power of Stephen Hawking

----------


## English Noodles

Maybe of Stephen Hawkings football boots.

----------


## Rascal

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ghandi
> ...



Ass Bandits? Who mentioned B. Fly? :cmn:

----------


## The Joker

:Wave: Anyone tried taking a combination of Androil Testocaps and HGH?

----------


## aras

> I can not see where Testosterone Injections would be good for you unless prescribed by a doctor for some reason, unless you just wanted to fuck.


It is good for you as you get older testostrone levels drop. the idea is indeed 1 injection a month. I don't use it ( still too young me think lol ) and am not a doctor but......read it a few times that it helps you body as you age

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by blackgang
> 
> I can not see where Testosterone Injections would be good for you unless prescribed by a doctor for some reason, unless you just wanted to fuck.
> 
> 
> It is good for you as you get older testostrone levels drop. the idea is indeed 1 injection a month. I don't use it ( still too young me think lol ) and am not a doctor but......read it a few times that it helps you body as you age


You just replied to a post by a guy who is ~75 years old and currently jailed on this forum in a thread about testosterone injections. lol

----------


## tropicaldoc

For most men testosterone peaks by their second or third decade of life and slowly declines after that.  Taking testosterone hormone is not generally recommended unless one is deficient (lower than normal levels).  If you think you might be low you can have your blood tested but you need to have a proper interpretation of the results.  For example having a high level of total testosterone may or may not mean you have enough since its the "free" non bound portion that is the active hormone.   

As for a causal relationship between testosterone and prostate cancer their is still no clear evidence.  Testosterone replacement in hormone deficient males has not shown an increase in prostate cancer risk but it might stimulate cancer growth if already present so get a prostate exam, etc. before starting testosterone.

----------


## INTJ

Is HGH (Human Growth Hormone) available in Thailand.....and cost ?

Any experiences of using ?

Growth hormone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cheers

----------


## bruceveld

I have been doing some research and apparently there is HGH available in Thailand.  The Chinese version is cheaper--only about $2.00 per day for most peoples usage.

Anyone with any experience?

----------


## bbigman21

> Skip the injections and take Adriol testocaps. 
> 
> They have an enzyme that does not allow for the absorption of it into your liver.
> 
> I think the way it is prescribed is 3 a day for the 1st week, 2 a day for week 2 and then just 1 a day after that. The first two weeks is to get the testosterone built up into your system and the from then on it is 1 a day to maintain the level.
> 
> By the time a man hits 40 his testosterone levels begin to decrease dramatically. By taking andriol testocaps, you can keep the level you had as a younger man. It will help keep the bones strong, muscles and skin tight, elevate moods, improve memory, keep the sex drive at a high level, and other benefits.
> 
> I have thought to take it, but my workouts keep my tes level pretty high. If I was going to dabble with anything it would be HGH. Perfectly safe used correctly and 
> proven to be a fountain of youth for men.


Would I be able to get these test caps at a pharmacy in Issan?

----------


## livelife

I would avoid hormone injections. Alot more bad than good.

----------


## drawp

> I have been doing some research and apparently there is HGH available in Thailand.  The Chinese version is cheaper--only about $2.00 per day for most peoples usage.
> 
> Anyone with any experience?


any more info on this ? how much is normal hgh ?  i'm sure i've visited a few of the places it was available before, there were quite a few musclebound aussies in one of the pharms i visited last time.

----------


## superman

Try Google. hgh thailand - Google Search It appears to be plentiful in thailand.

----------


## Breny

Viagra, and lots of it.  If you want to cum a finger up the jacksy ( so ive been told )

Are the needles clean?
Do you know where it came from? China?
Is the person administrating it an idiot?
Will they hit a vain?
Whats the long term prospect?

----------


## Breny

Saying that my mum had some a few years ago....She's a plasterer now

----------


## RickThai

> Skip the injections and take Adriol testocaps. 
> 
> They have an enzyme that does not allow for the absorption of it into your liver.


How is this possible?  Everything that goes into your stomach winds up in your digestive tract.  From there it either goes into your blood stream, where the portal vein carries it to the liver for detoxification and/or conversion to other chemicals, which are then passed on to your arterial system, or it is just eliminated as pure waste.

For it to do any good, it has to get into your bloodstream somehow, so physilogically I don't see how it can bypass the liver?

Any specifics?

RickThai

----------


## Looper

I heard that for maximum efficacy and to be real man you must inject the testosterone direct into your testes.

----------


## OhOh

> direct into your testes


The Prostate is the place for me.

----------


## DrAndy

> For it to do any good, it has to get into your bloodstream somehow, so physilogically I don't see how it can bypass the liver?


Chi said that it has an enzyme that stops it being absorbed by the liver, not bypassing the liver

----------


## swissbanker

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> Skip the injections and take Adriol testocaps. 
> 
> They have an enzyme that does not allow for the absorption of it into your liver.
> 
> I think the way it is prescribed is 3 a day for the 1st week, 2 a day for week 2 and then just 1 a day after that. The first two weeks is to get the testosterone built up into your system and the from then on it is 1 a day to maintain the level.
> 
> ...


Just last week I bought Andriol Testocaps at Boots. One box contains 6 sheets of 10 pills each. However they sell it by the sheets at thb 145 each. Buying all 6 I got a discount paying thb 780 in total for 60 pills.

The first week I will take 3 a day with a meal, the second week 2 a day, after that 1 a week. 

If I'll remember I'll post my results in a month or two.

----------


## Tizmoi

> I have been doing some research and apparently there is HGH available in Thailand.  The Chinese version is cheaper--only about $2.00 per day for most peoples usage.
> 
> Anyone with any experience?


Yes I have used in the past, for a few years. Biggest mistake was using it by itself. Needs to be taken with thyroid meds and testosterone for best effects. 
I used Jinotropin ( I believe that the chinese one ), testoviron 250 and T4 ( thyroid meds ). I also used proviron to counteract the conversion of surplus test into oestrogen. Don't want man boobs now do we??

Needs to be mixed and stored correctly.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> For it to do any good, it has to get into your bloodstream somehow, so physilogically I don't see how it can bypass the liver?
> 
> 
> Chi said that it has an enzyme that stops it being absorbed by the liver, not bypassing the liver


Nowt to do with Enzymes, it has had it's molecular structure altered so it bypasses the portal vein.

----------


## bobo746

So all you blokes nuts are the size of peanuts ??

----------


## taxexile

> So all you blokes nuts are the size of peanuts ??


their brains are the size of peanuts










> Yes I have used in the past, for a few years. Biggest mistake was using it by itself. Needs to be taken with thyroid meds and testosterone for best effects. 
> I used Jinotropin ( I believe that the chinese one ), testoviron 250 and T4 ( thyroid meds ). I also used proviron to counteract the conversion of surplus test into oestrogen. Don't want man boobs now do we??
> 
> Needs to be mixed and stored correctly.


are you a qualified medical practitioner or just an idiot ?

----------


## Tizmoi

> Yes I have used in the past, for a few years. Biggest mistake was using it by itself. Needs to be taken with thyroid meds and testosterone for best effects. 
> I used Jinotropin ( I believe that the chinese one ), testoviron 250 and T4 ( thyroid meds ). I also used proviron to counteract the conversion of surplus test into oestrogen. Don't want man boobs now do we??
> 
> Needs to be mixed and stored correctly.


are you a qualified medical practitioner or just an idiot ?[/QUOTE]

BOTH  :kma:

----------


## Cold Pizza

*I bumping this because I'm interested in getting a T test. I'm in my mid-40s and it's worth checking. 

(if my T levels are below average) I am interested in NATURAL ways to raise my T-levels.  

I am NOT interested in the pill supps.

Anyone have their Testosterone tested? 

If you're levels were low, what did you do?* 



*
Zinc and Magensium if you sweat a lot, and Vitamin D3.*

----------


## NZdick1983

Walnuts increase T. (most of the nuts do)... I cycle Tribulus 1 month on 2 weeks off.

Disclaimer: It is not proven to work/increase T. 

Anecdotally, yes... it does seem to have some merit... but it is not proven with double blind studies, etc... lets say it's not yet conclusive...

Short of injecting T. (like my 60 year old mum does)....

Weight lifting (heavy compound lifts, dead-lifts, squats, etc) do increase T. naturally and should be incorporated into your life-style..

If you are over 30, T. will decrease on average 1% per year.. keeping your T. high as possible should be your primary concern as it will help to keep you lean, healthy and horny...

*not to mention anti-aging..

This is the one I take.. has other ingredients that work in synergy with Tribulus to kick-start your T. production naturally.

PharmaFreak Test Freak : Strongest Testosterone-Booster : NZ Muscle

----------


## ENT

Interesting.

I eat nuts instead, yup, even sheep's nuts, (mountain oysters).   :Smile:

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Walnuts increase T. (most of the nuts do)... I cycle Tribulus 1 month on 2 weeks off.


I'm not going to take it, but it is a supp? 




> Weight lifting (heavy compound lifts, dead-lifts, squats, etc) do increase T. naturally and should be incorporated into your life-style..


Yes...for a while. I was convinced heavy squatting did this (when I was in my 30s). In the way I felt, I mean. 





> If you are over 30, T. will decrease on average 1% per year.. keeping your T. high as possible should be your primary concern as it will help to keep you lean, healthy and horny...


Shit, I'm over 40. I've lost a lot of T production. 



Cheers.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Yeah bro, it's a supp... $69 NZ for 120 capsules... supposed to take 4 before bedtime.. I just take 2..

It will only work if your T. is low.. so best to get it checked first...

(oh, you are over 40 - then you should definitely gain benefit from taking it).

----------


## Wayne Kerr

If you do the injections best to do regular blood tests of various biomarkers - eg estrogen (too much test can convert to estrogen), cholesterol, thyroid function, blood count - red blood cells levels can get dangerously high fast - a lot of guys 'donate' blood routinely to remedy this ... all easily done in Thailand

----------


## aging one

> It will only work if your T. is low.. so best to get it checked first...  (oh, you are over 40 - then you should definitely gain benefit from taking it).



So how low is yours and can you explain the implications? :Smile:

----------


## ENT

If ya can't smell yer pungent cum, ye're short of the readies.

----------


## Loy Toy

I have been told that a shot of your own plasma enriched platlets or better still activated stem cells paricularly where you have an injury will give you a hard on that lasts for days.

Not a sales pitch but I had a coffee with an American 72 year old who had some treatment and not only did it improve his mobilization but it was the first time in 6 years he had a raging hard on.

No wonder the synthetic drug producers are so pissed off. And tax free.  :Smile:

----------


## can123

> Not a sales pitch but I had a coffee with an American 72 year old who had some treatment and not only did it improve his mobilization but it was the first time in 6 years he had a raging hard on.


I am sure we all hope that you enjoyed his erection to the full. If not you may have a long wait for the next one.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I am sure we all hope that you enjoyed his erection to the full.


To be sure you enjoyed my post.........

Just another Happy customer Taff.

When did you last enjoy a full mast,,,,,,,,,,,, :Smile:

----------


## ENT

A wank a day keeps the doctor away,..so I'm told.

----------


## Pragmatic

> can you explain the implications?


 This should help explain.   Orgasm Trouble - 11 Warning Signs of Low Testosterone - Pictures - CBS News 

A blood test will confirm it if you're concerned.

----------


## Loy Toy

> A wank a day keeps the doctor away,..so I'm told.


And using your on immune system, No synthethic drugs.

Cheap as chips and does not fuck up your body.

----------


## ENT

Actually,....gimme $500 each (or any currency equiv.) and you'll have complete relief of your symptoms.

The underlying problem can be dealt with by a generous contribution to the following.

Please undersatand.....etc......blahbbbblllachhhhchh. blah.

I ShAG U 4 FREE.


CALL: 064 0803597411103

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> A wank a day keeps the doctor away,..so I'm told.
> 
> 
> And using your on immune system, No synthethic drugs.
> 
> Cheap as chips and does not fuck up your body.


Absolute fact.


Independence 4 ever!   :bananaman:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Independence 4 ever!


keep on wanking on mate. Nothing wrong with it.  :Smile: 

I just hope Latin Dancer would give himself a good seeing to on a daily bases without sprouting his gob shite on this forum.

Sorry LD but you really are a wankerless wanker sometimes.

----------


## ENT

Cheers 4 that!    :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Cheers 4 that!


You have to back off as well mate as sometimes I am sure most other members have no idea where you are going with your fued with LD.

It's been all said before by fellow members who have a better standing here then me.

----------


## ENT

Who's trolling who ?

Read his posting record before mouthing off at me, boy.

----------


## Loy Toy

> boy



Ha ha.

----------


## ENT

Well? Sorted your facts out yet?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Sorted your facts out yet?


Not my job mate.

If you chose to get off your fat arse check the facts yourself.

They are all there for all to see.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Sorted your facts out yet?
> 
> 
> Not my job mate.
> 
> If you chose to get off your fat arse check the facts yourself.
> 
> They are all there for all to see.


Listen , here matey, ya come slinging a shot at me and expect me not to call ya a cwnt.

Wrong, ya piece of self-glorification.

U IZ a little wimp of a cwnt....OK?    :Smile: 


Sick to death of hearing about yer wimpy dramas and everyone hating ya and how ya lose this bit and that then score another.....and so on,....and how fwkn hi-so y'are....who's really interested in ya?

Not me, except to give ya a slap in passing, ye overblown skippy gubna.

Go somewhere and dry out,.......preferably in the desert.

Get a _real_ life, bucket-head.

----------


## wasabi

Too much testosterone on here, it's like elephants musk season.

----------


## ENT

Not enough, the bucket head's an old woman.

----------


## voux

> Very readily available at most of the store front clinics here in Pattaya , was told doing one a month is not actually bad for you so have done two already and apart from a raging hardon the next morning and blowing a huge  Peter North style ejaculation have seen little effect as of yet.
> 
> Anyone else take part ?


what the name  of Testosterone Injections ,I need to buy from Korat, thank you

----------


## AntRobertson

You might be waiting a while for an answer.

This thread is seven years old and the original poster hasn't been online for the last six years...at least not with that login.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> what the name of Testosterone Injections ,I need to buy from Korat, thank you


Well unless you want to be injecting every day or so, you might want to look for something attached to a long ester ... and remember not to jab it into your vein, sciatic nerve, any other nerves ... just in a decent chunk of muscle and don't hit the bone ... good luck. I'm quite sure pharmacies in Korat should stock it.

----------


## bsnub

^ Wayne could you update your outback travel thread? TD is curious.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> what the name of Testosterone Injections ,I need to buy from Korat, thank you


Before you get it injected you need a blood test to ensure you require it. https://www.drugwatch.com/testosterone/side-effects/

----------


## Dillinger

Funny thread :Smile: 

^Ive just gone for the blood test after reading this thread. They also check for diabetes and a few more things that ive already forgot.

Soon i shall be shooting as much muck as Gandhi :Smile: 

There is one downside though. Ive gotta go 3 days without ejaculating whilst waiting for the results. I havent gone that long since i learned how to wank  :Sad:

----------

